
Productivize Issue #2 - sharath39
Hey there! Happy Monday. Productivize issue #2 is out. Super excited for this issue!<p>I learned a lot from last week and made some improvements. Hope you like it and find value out of it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productivize.substack.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;productivize-issue-2
======
tomcam
This is good! Brief, easy on the eyes, well-suited to the HN crowd. I
subscribed despite being on an unsubscribe tear. Job well done.

~~~
sharath39
Thanks Tom. I appreciate your time and attention. I'm fairly new to
newsletters. So learning and executing on the go. Stay tuned for more
editions.

